# Paint chip noticed after brought home from dealer



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

I bring my new 1LT cruze home today from the dealer and I'm looking around the car and notice a little white dot, it ends up being a paint chip. I obviously can't bring it back and prove it was there before I left. Anyone know a good way to put one dot of paint on the car? it's the metallic red. Paint pen perhaps?


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Vampyre Mike said:


> I bring my new 1LT cruze home today from the dealer and I'm looking around the car and notice a little white dot, it ends up being a paint chip. I obviously can't bring it back and prove it was there before I left. Anyone know a good way to put one dot of paint on the car? it's the metallic red. Paint pen perhaps?


Paint pen will work just fine!!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Vampyre Mike said:


> I bring my new 1LT cruze home today from the dealer and I'm looking around the car and notice a little white dot, it ends up being a paint chip.


This begs the question of has anyone purchased a bottle of touch up paint wiith your new Cruze? I usually get one when I take delivery (sometimes the salesman will throw one in for free). If so, how big is the bottle and what is the form? Some companies have a paint pen sized vial with a brush inside, others have a small bottle with a brush. How well did the touch up match the original paint?

Jim


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> This begs the question of has anyone purchased a bottle of touch up paint wiith your new Cruze? I usually get one when I take delivery (sometimes the salesman will throw one in for free). If so, how big is the bottle and what is the form? Some companies have a paint pen sized vial with a brush inside, others have a small bottle with a brush. How well did the touch up match the original paint?
> 
> Jim


the GM stuff comes with a brush and a pen...it works really good and matches perfectly...I have used it on all 3 of my GM vehicles


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Would I need just the paint or a clear coat for the top as well?


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

And where can I order it online?


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Dealer said NP and he'd fix it on first oil change, trying to get him to do it today instead... Also realized what I think is an invoice error. They forgot to use my GM points...


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

i was charged $11.00 for my paint and its for my 2012 1LT cruze.. now i see its chipping near the back door area near the back tire on both sides of the car.














i hope this is under warranty since i have had this car for 6 months..i will find out tomorrow.. stay tuned for my results..


----------



## johnm4 (Jun 1, 2011)

I have the same issue. I noticed it on day 3 so I'm not 100% sure it was there when I took delivery. Figured I'd get some touch up paint and clear coat and fix it myself. 

Anyone know where to order genuine GM stuff online? I have the Blue Granite Metallic color which is code "04Y".

I'm guessing the stuff from here (Automotivetouchup.com Touch Up Paint, Aerosol Spray Paint and Touchup Paint Accessories | AutomotiveTouchup | 888-710-5192) is aftermarket, so can I be sure it'll match exactly? Maybe the get the same stuff from the supplier.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

My at got keyed the other day.. Luckally I do work for my dealership and they were super slow right now. Allstate quoted it at 1170 they fixed it for 950 cash so I got some money back. I have the black granit mettalic also. I was worried about it matching but it came out perfect. It only took them 2 days and they comped me a 50thousand dollar gmc Acadia for a rental. They told hertz I was a good friend of they owner and I needed something ASAP. It Deffenatly pays to know people they have deffinatly helped me out whenever I needed anything...most dealers are slow in the body shops right now cause the lack of snow I'm sure youl make out just fine


----------



## 423 (Dec 1, 2011)

In the future... maybe go this route.. under $100 shipped, you can install this. Only use the 3M 8 mil product. They make this for the entire front end, but most get this... front hood, side fenders and mirror faces. If you don't have experiance with this (or decals) a local installer or body shop should install for $50 or so. This company from MD, I found very dependable. Good communications and good folks. If you wish, email them if you prefer to deal directly, instead of e-bay.








3M CLEAR BRA PAINT PROTECTION PRECUT KIT FOR YOUR VEHICLE | eBay

423


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

they got back with me and said that there wasn't no issue bulletins or recalls on it BUT they are going to take it for a couple of days and paint it and add strips on the door area.. They are also giving me a loaner for that time also.. I am going to have mud guards installed on it and i have to pay for that.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I found some at O Riellies. That was from a "duh" from me.... on my 16 Limited I jacked up my car and had a jack stand under it and when I went to put the car down I raised the jack and moved the jack stand to under the door area and set the car down on the metal trim under the door and it chipped my paint as well as bending the metal. Found some trouch up at ORielies seems to match up pretty well... Unless you know it is there probably wouldn't notice.


----------

